# Marc Bouchkov (among the very best violinists)



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

*Marc Bouchkov*. I like his records as much as those by Ilya Kaler, James Ehnes, Hilary Hahn, Antal Zalai. And he does play in public the violin's most difficult pieces.

Ysaye, sonate N°5
Ysaye, Ballade
JSBach, Chaconne


----------

